# Painting Old Ceiling-Little Brown Spots All Over



## Jordy3738 (Dec 11, 2008)

I was working on a house last week that was built in the sixties. I painted the bathroom ceiling with two heavy coats of paint.

The next day there where faint looking little brown colored dots all over the ceiling. What is that from and how do I get rid of them?


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Sounds like you need one coat of stain kilz and 1 or 2 coats of finish.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Perhaps the owner had explosive diarrhea:whistling


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wondering if the owner had a shower recently? was the paint tinted to any colour, and possibly a little dab of tint tainted your roller? Do the little brown spots look like they line up where screws or nails might be in the ceiling? How old was the paint? Could the ceiling have needed a primer before painting? Without seeing, that's what comes to mind....


----------



## primetime paint (May 17, 2009)

information we need to know is the age of the paint, was it tinted, how recently had it been shaken, are the spots random or do they line up where screws/nails would be, and did you prime first? Also, does the bathroom have a vent fan, and was a shower taken either the night or morning after you painted?

If the spots are random, they could be mildew of some sort, given the age of the bathroom. If that is the case, you need to clean those with a mild bleach & water solution before priming & re-painting.
You'll want to use some sort of oil-based primer (S-W Pro-block, Cover Stain, etc) to seal in anything that might be left after cleaning, and then topcoat with a latex - primers are universal so you don't need to worry about the oil/latex causing an issue.

After you paint, make sure to let the ceiling actually cure out for a few days if possible before using the shower - I have run into problems before where even though the paint has dried, it hasn't cured out completely and when its exposed to high levels of moisture too early, it causes streaks and sometimes off-color spots.


----------

